# Sound proofing room



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Ted White is the guy for that, I'll send him a PM. While waiting, for your reading enjoyment; http://www.diychatroom.com/search.php?searchid=3879478

http://www.gp.com/BUILD/product.aspx?pid=1071

http://www.certainteed.com/resources/Guide for Residential Sound Control.pdf

http://www.roxul.com/residential/products/roxul+safe'n'sound™

Tips; http://www.cmhc-schl.gc.ca/publications/en/rh-pr/tech/2000-109.htm

Gary


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

You'll want to isolate the room, but with the specific goal of isolating the bass. The bass is the challenge. 

At the heart of this is mass. We want as much as possible, and this often means two sheets of 5/8" drywall. Great mass at a great price. 

Next decouple the mass from the "original" house structure by deploying framing techniques like staggered stud or double stud walls, clips & channel, etc. 

Then damp the double drywall panels with a quality damping compound. It goes between the drywall layers.

Use standard fiberglass insulation in the wall and ceiling cavities. 

That will get you your bunker, and a wonderful thing it will be. But now you have to cut a bunch of holes in it. You'll need a door, maybe some recessed lights, ventilation, etc. All of these can compromise the job you did on the ol' bunker. So plan carefully and you will be shocked at the level of sound isolation you can achieve.


----------



## JPL (Dec 12, 2010)

This is pretty vague.... Yes you need to isolate all structure. You also need to build the ceiling so it doesn't resonate. In either direction. Stuff the framing with rock wool, sheetrock with 5/8 and tape. Install RISC-1 clips and hat channel. Then hang two more layers of 5/8" rock on that. Keep it away from the walls and use acoustic caulking around the perimeter. 

Noise control is tough. Think vibration and airflow. You need to stop, or at least minimize both.


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

That would create a triple leaf. Lab proven to perform poorly. Simply eliminate that first layer of drywall and just install the clip directly to the joist.


----------



## JPL (Dec 12, 2010)

You can quote lab results all day. Dean Gainer spec's this, and I tested the results in field. You couldn't hear jumping on the floor above, no voices, no bells, no loud music- just quiet. Residential noise control is way different than commercial. I've seen what worked- and what didn't. 

The best way to do it is a structure within a structure. Ala Skywalker studios. That even has RF shielding and an isolated floor.


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

Data is data, but choice is always yours.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Sound proofing nerd fight...










Just kidding of course guys.

Good information Ted. Soundproofing was always a bit hazy to me to start with but I have read your posts and you are the man.


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

LOL!!:thumbsup:


----------

